# some one get me into the mood



## MrBluegill (Dec 8, 2005)

I need some real ice fishing motivation...i just havent felt that feeling like i usualy feel around this time of year...i think i just need a little boost to get me started lets post all the videos, pic or just anything that makes you want to get out icefishing...... after all we only have 4 months left:yikes:!!

-MrBluegill


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I am giving it up ,we are going south or west for the winters can't take the cold any more


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Get a cooler full of beer 1st off.Then drink a few.Put feet in cooler and close your eyes ,mich


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Can't wait myself to get out on the bay 

"moose burger on ice,how nice"









"here's looking at you"









"nothing like a few friends out ice fishing"


----------



## jbird68 (Dec 8, 2005)

Well I just got my Aqua-Vu VPG depth finder back. They had a free software upgrade. Of course I had to pay the shipping charges to and from. But it is supposed to be improved. Can't waitn to try it out this winter.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Michigander1 said:


> Get a cooler full of beer 1st off.Then drink a few.Put feet in cooler and close your eyes ,mich


Well there you go....the perfect solution in August.:lol:


----------



## Jekart (Apr 27, 2006)

You may also want to put one between your legs to get the full effect!!!


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

I cant wait. I was fly fishing today and I was thinkin about the ice. I hate sweating my ass off. Its easier to warm up then to cool down. cant wait for the ice. I fish alot in the spring/summer but when the ice is in im out every day. need to start savin some cash for that new shack, power auger, icemachine.


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

Ralph Smith said:


> "nothing like a few friends out ice fishing"


what one is the bar???

chad1


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

All of them:lol:


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vp-is6S_b_g


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

Where's that at Ralph?


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

Jekart said:


> You may also want to put one between your legs to get the full effect!!!


I don't think that will help him "get in the mood" :lol::lol:


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)




----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Heres some nice eyes my Dad and i caught on Saginaw Bay....I cant wait to get back after em....I guess salmon in Ludington will have to suffice until then.:evilsmile


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

snowman11 said:


> Where's that at Ralph?


I believe it was somewhere in Quebec, just found it searching in google. Looks like a great place to me


----------



## fishnbasket2 (Jun 2, 2004)

Feels like a cool November wind blowing in off the Bay tonight.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Yeah you should have felt just about at home with that wind yesterday.


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

love my perch and walleye buit i want another one of these lol


----------



## muddman55 (Jan 11, 2006)

MrBluegill said:


> I need some real ice fishing motivation...i just havent felt that feeling like i usualy feel around this time of year...i think i just need a little boost to get me started lets post all the videos, pic or just anything that makes you want to get out icefishing...... after all we only have 4 months left:yikes:!!
> 
> -MrBluegill


just keep thinking about milkin yer perch. works every time


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

ice fishing.......have fun bucket butts!


----------



## THE BAIT SHOP GUY (Nov 7, 2001)

32 inches of Bay de Noc Gold caught last January. She's still swimming (holding out for a 34 incher.)








[/IMG]


----------



## aquaticsanonymous (Jul 1, 2006)

nice fish!


----------



## Southend517 (Feb 18, 2004)

fired up the auger and snowmobile yesterday


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Some St. Luke's Jumbos........


----------



## SleePac (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## MIfishinGuy (Feb 17, 2005)

Don't even bring up perch milking. that was th-e funniest thead ever.


----------



## rcdan-o (Nov 13, 2004)

Went out yesterday on the pontoon to mark all my spots with my GPS... hopefully this will help a little...


----------

